# handlebars to the chest



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

yesterday I hit a root with my front tire and it twisted the handlebars right into my chest. winded me pretty badly. I was up alot at night trying to catch my breath. it hit me in the chest right in the center. should I see a doctor about it or should I be fine. its not swollen or anything just touchy.


----------



## chiplikestoridehisbike (Aug 8, 2007)

Done that a few times and it bites. If you were having trouble breathing you should probably go. Your co pay will probably be worth it for the peace of mind. I have never broken a rib or separated my sternum, but have had friends do it. It supposedly really, really hurts. The breathing thing though is kind of weird. Get it checked out.


----------



## edgonz (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, that happened to me about a month ago, but no symptoms like the ones you're talking about.

Go get a checkup from your doctor.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Doctor*

I got speared by my handlebars a few years ago and ended up in intensive care for three days, because I lacerated my liver. Your liver is on your right side just where the bottom of your ribcage ends. I wasn't going to go to the ER, but a doctor happened to be right there when I crashed and he made me go.

If it hit your ribcage, I wouldn't worry about it unless you think it is cracked. If it was just under your ribcage, there are all sorts of things that could be bleeding.

BTW, this is why I don't ride with ODI lock-ons anymore. I use rubber grips over a bar plug to cushion the blow a little.


----------



## TupacAmaru (Jul 25, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> I got speared by my handlebars a few years ago and ended up in intensive care for three days, because I lacerated my liver. Your liver is on your right side just where the bottom of your ribcage ends. I wasn't going to go to the ER, but a doctor happened to be right there when I crashed and he made me go.
> 
> If it hit your ribcage, I wouldn't worry about it unless you think it is cracked. If it was just under your ribcage, there are all sorts of things that could be bleeding.
> 
> BTW, this is why I don't ride with ODI lock-ons anymore. I use rubber grips over a bar plug to cushion the blow a little.


...yesterday, I was riding the trails and I hit a root causing the handle bars to spear me right in the stomach (3-4 inchs above the belly button). WOW - lots of pain and blew the air right out of me! Now i have a little bruising and a small knot in the area. Question: 
1)should I get checked out (its just a little sore but doesnt really bother me [at least not yet]) and how do u know if ur bleeding internaly or you've been lacerated?????. 
2) Exacly which kind of grips could I use to reduce an impact like this again (im riding a FSR Stumpy with factory grips, using cages instead of clips, im a noob)????
3) what are "ODI lock-ons"???


----------



## shifturmind (Jun 2, 2008)

I wrecked today like this. Bars caught a tree and I ended up doing a superman with all of my weight falling onto the end of the bar. It hit about 2 inches northeast from the base of my johnson. I hurt for about 6 hours in about a 6"-8" radius around it. Now it is just tender and sore right around it. There are no major organs than I know of in that area. I passed on the doc, but would like to know any warning signs I need to look out for. Nothing is hurting when I push all around my abdomen.

Thx


----------



## TupacAmaru (Jul 25, 2008)

shifturmind said:


> I wrecked today like this. Bars caught a tree and I ended up doing a superman with all of my weight falling onto the end of the bar. It hit about 2 inches northeast from the base of my johnson. I hurt for about 6 hours in about a 6"-8" radius around it. Now it is just tender and sore right around it. There are no major organs than I know of in that area. I passed on the doc, but would like to know any warning signs I need to look out for. Nothing is hurting when I push all around my abdomen.
> 
> Thx


Everything turned out ok in my case so I cant give you any warning signs, but I did end up seeing my doc. My stomach was sore for the next following weeks so I figured it would be in my best interest. "Hematoma" the doc said. If it worries you go see a doc. better to be safe then sorry and some peace of mind helps as well. Just worrying about could possibly be worst. 
-by the way... you should check out this thread http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=444615 I got alot of info from the fellas!


----------

